# isn't the E60 highbeam suppose to be Xenon?



## colinexl (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey y'all.. im very excited today cuz i just got my E60  , everything about it is a beaut! just one thing tho, i've noticed that the highbeam is not HID, instead, it's a normal Halogen =(. Did i get ripped off or is this normal? ANother hting, after a whole afternoon of driving and bonding with my new baby, my Dynamic Drive Malfunctions. The Adaptive Suspension to be more precise. I think i have to take it to the dealer to check it out, but it seems kinda odd to have something go wrong the first day? Is there another way besides going to the dealer to fix it? Thanks for any info guys! 545 rox!


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

colinexl said:


> Hey y'all.. im very excited today cuz i just got my E60  , everything about it is a beaut! just one thing tho, i've noticed that the highbeam is not HID, instead, it's a normal Halogen =(. Did i get ripped off or is this normal?


All 5ers have bi-xenon headlamps. There is no special single Xenon-only unit for ripping off US customers. What makes you think the high beams are halogens? If you are looking for high beams which give out a "Toilet Duck" purple/blue light, you will need to buy a Lexus or an Audi (and don't forget to lean over the e-brake as you drive ).

Finally don't forget you still have halogen bulbs in there to "flash" with (since HID units cannot typically reach full intensity fast enough).


----------



## sj3 (Feb 25, 2004)

On the e60, high beams are the same physical light as the low beams. There's a thingamagig that blocks the high-beam portion and then when you switch to high-beams, the thing moves out of the way, allowing the full distribution pattern.

Sam


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

*Um... Look again...*



colinexl said:


> Hey y'all.. im very excited today cuz i just got my E60  , everything about it is a beaut! just one thing tho, i've noticed that the highbeam is not HID, instead, it's a normal Halogen =(. Did i get ripped off or is this normal? ANother hting, after a whole afternoon of driving and bonding with my new baby, my Dynamic Drive Malfunctions. The Adaptive Suspension to be more precise. I think i have to take it to the dealer to check it out, but it seems kinda odd to have something go wrong the first day? Is there another way besides going to the dealer to fix it? Thanks for any info guys! 545 rox!


If you have the Bi-Xenon adaptive lights, your inside pair of normal halogen lights are only used as Daytime running lights, or if you use the "flash" pull on the turn signal/headlamp stick. As noted in other posts, when you switch from low beams to high beams, the lens on the light changes, not the bulb intensity or position.

I'll never have non-Xenon again...

Another happy E60 owner...


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Let me add to this..

Xenon headlights have a solenoid on the lwer part of the lens. We all know that the lower part of the lens shine upwards and the upper side of the lens reflects light downwards. The solenoid placed at the botton the the xenon lens provides that sharp cut off at the top of your light beam. Shine your headlights against your garage door and you will see what I mean. That sharp cutoff is there to stop from blinding oncoming traffic and to properly display the most amount of light on the road ahead of you.

In Bi-Xenon mode, when you go to highbeams, theinner headlights as we are all so accustomed to lighting up do not, infact what happens is the solenoid lifts thus allowing the beam of light it originally cut off to shine through. The inner headlights are primarily used for, as was said above, daytime driving lights, and quick flashes pulling back on the stick.


----------

